# Getting ready to be a first time Vizsla owner



## cdavitt (Apr 2, 2014)

We are so excited! We found a litter and will be able to choose the new addition to our family here in about a week. We have a house with a decent sized backyard that is being redone so that it will be more comfortable for the dog (right now it's just dirt). Planning a dog door and fenced off dog run on the side of the house. Any one have experience with artificial grass? No other pets than fish. No kids. The dog will be a pet/companion but at some point in the future may be along for camping/hunting trips. Training and obedience school/classes will be a must as well. Lots of walks as a puppy and lots of running as an adult.

I've read through these forums for a few hours to try to get a handle on what to expect but I am looking for further advice/resources?

What questions should I be asking the breeder?

What "gotchas" or things were unexpected or surprise to you?

Recommended gear/toys/training items?

Books, websites, or other forums that are good resources?

Anything else I am not thinking of?

We are eagerly counting the days but we want to be as prepared as we can be.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like you're on top of it!

One thing that I was not prepared for when I got my pup was the daily routine of a 8 week old puppy. She would play really hard for an hour, and then sleep for an hour, and repeat that cycle from about 6 am until about 9 pm. I also was not prepared for her to protest being baby-gated in the large kitchen while I was 6ft away in the other room where she could see me. I've posted a photo below of her favorite way to force me to pay attention to her in the kitchen...

I was not prepared for how much she would make me laugh. I was not prepared for the amount of my time that she magically absorbed. I was not prepared for falling behind in my research because I wanted to (and she demanded that I) spend every minute being fascinated by her. 

I was not prepared to get to know my vet so well so quickly --- I was, thankfully, prepared for it with pet insurance. 

I was not prepared to become so social. Neither was I prepared to become a member of this super-secret vizsla owner society where you automatically like and respect any other person who can keep a healthy and happy vizsla. I was also not prepared to become so fit. I swear my resting heart rate dropped by about 10 to 20 beats per minute since owning Lua. 

Finally, I was not prepared to buy three different harnesses and collars in the span of a three months in order to fit my growing pup. 

I think getting a vizsla pup is just one of those things that you can prepare for all you want, but you will still be surprised often.

Emily


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have artificial grass and we really like it. The boys like to sun themselves on it and roll on their backs on it. I would just be careful when it's wet, I have heard that dogs can slip on it when damp/ misty and can cause injury. We have not had a problem with it but we have a smaller space so the boys mostly sun themselves or wrestle on it, not play fetch. But overall we like it. Always looks great, easy to clean, low maintenance!


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies! Sounds like there is a lot of things that you/I will not be prepared for...but they all sound like GOOD things!

Pet insurance is something I need to look into. Thanks for bringing it up. Is something like that national or local? Any suggestions on a good one to check out?

Thank you so much on the feedback for artificial grass! I don't know (m)any dog owners who have it. I live in Phoenix, so damp/wet artificial grass would be as infrequent as rain. Our dog run would be maybe 8x20. The easy to clean and low maintenance is the main feature. I haven't got to look into it much but is there a brand or type you use or would recommend that is designed for pets rather than a putting green? Does that sort of thing come with a warranty?

More input is always welcome.

Thanks
Cory


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

There are specific types of artificial grass for dogs, I'm not sure the brand but a quick google search will probably tell you. Our neighbor has it. I think the benefits of the artificial grass would be that the drainage system is better if they use it to go to the bathroom. We didn't worry about it, because our dogs won't go to the bathroom on it. Chase used to when he was a baby, but now that he is 10 months he hasn't used it in months. I think he and Miles think the back is part of the house and the turf is like carpet... they will not pee on it. We have a medium quality brand. We got it at a remnant store because we only needed about 400 sq ft and lots of times places that need larger areas (aka baseball fields, soccer fields) will have left overs and sell it. We are very happy with it, have had it for 1.5 years and it looks great still. Supposed to last us 20 years apparently.


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

Be prepared for biting! Lots of ripped clothes and even broken skin. You may have less of a problem, but the "shark attacks" were the hardest thing for me to get through. I'm guessing from your post that you are a runner? Our pup is 9 months, so three more months before we can start running with him. Its tough to fit in a run and a dog walk in our mornings


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

I was ready for the late night crying, the accidents and the sleep deprivation... but what surprised me was:

- how much i would like his shows of affection. Lazlo loves to pop his front paws on my shoulders and lick me. He's always gentle and to someone else it may seem a bit much but I think it's adorable!

- how much he would bark at me when I tell him off for being where he shouldn't

- how quickly he could down a chicken neck

- how difficult it is to walk him on a lead

- how affected I would be when i accidentally clipped too much of his nail - I felt so guilty for hurting him

- how much I would race home after work so I could play with him

- how much less time I would spend watching tv, and how much more time I would spend outdoors

- after 9 months of living in a new home, I've met more of my neighbours in the last month since getting Lazlo than in the whole 8 months before he arrived

- how much our friends would forcefully "teach" us in how to manage our puppy - just because we're new dog owners - and how much this would annoy me! 

- how cute he is!


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats on your impending doom! ;D

Hopefully you've already asked the breeder so many questions they are thinking about blocking your number and email address. So I won't add anything to that.

But the surprise factor, I can comment on:

- I was from day one, and continue to be, shocked by how strong this puppy is. WOW! Sometimes a kid will ask to hold the leash, and my answer without hesitation is, "no." Dash will rip your arm out of the socket if he gets a running start. 
- I'm surprised at how adaptable they are. There was a little whining in the crate on car rides for about a week, and now not a peep!
- He struggled at times to wait until his food dish was put on the floor for him, but now I cannot believe his restraint at just 14 weeks. He sits or lays patiently about 10 feet away, even if I walk away, until I give the command "ok. go eat." Even my 4 and 7yr old can do this. They are so much smarter than we give them credit for. And challenging them this way might just blow you away.
- I used to think dogs were a little random sometimes, but now I think there is a purpose to nearly everything they do. I'm constantly surprised by how intentional their behavior is. Whether it's stopping play to wander off (gotta PEE!), or bringing a toy to you but not letting go of it (wants to play tug), or sitting patiently on his place (lookin' for a reward). They know exactly what they're up to, as much as they're being lead around by their noses.

For resources, you're already at the best spot. Everything has been covered here. And if it hasn't, there is a lot of experts willing to help.

Get a few kong-type things to stuff with kibble or goodies. And by all means get some bird wings. It's magic watching your baby bird dog point or stalk.


That's all for now.
~B


----------



## tgrce1 (Dec 3, 2012)

RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN!!!! I'm JK they are great dogs but to say they are a handful is an understatement... Al V's are the same for the most part so don't think you will be getting a tame special one... So far ours has done about 3k in damage, but I love here anyways. 

Tom.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

emilycn said:


> I was not prepared for the amount of my time that she magically absorbed. I was not prepared for falling behind in my research because I wanted to (and she demanded that I) spend every minute being fascinated by her.
> 
> I was not prepared to become so social. Neither was I prepared to become a member of this super-secret vizsla owner society where you automatically like and respect any other person who can keep a healthy and happy vizsla. I was also not prepared to become so fit.
> 
> Finally, I was not prepared to buy three different harnesses and collars in the span of a three months in order to fit my growing pup.





aliciavp said:


> - how much I would race home after work so I could play with him
> 
> - how much less time I would spend watching tv, and how much more time I would spend outdoors
> 
> - after 9 months of living in a new home, I've met more of my neighbours in the last month since getting Lazlo than in the whole 8 months before he arrived


Ditto, emilycn & aliciavp! We just cancelled our cable because we're always either busy training Dexter or outside with him on some adventure. I used to think of myself as somewhat of an "indoor girl"...  And we used to keep to ourselves and not really get to know our neighbors - now we're those people that know everyone in a couple mile radius. These dogs sure come with a fan club, lol.

I also didn't expect so many ripped clothes. Dig out some old sweats and get used to wearing them... over and over again. 

Buy a handful of toys, but don't go crazy until you know what your little guy likes. It's so much fun to go shopping for them while you're waiting, but a lot of what you get might not hold up or interest them. For example, once you find that "one" toy they are obsessed with (and will quit biting you to play with it) - you'll search every pet store in a 20 mile radius to stock up on them. But that tasty looking nylabone you bought might never get picked up. 

Also, get a collar with a plastic snap buckle for the first few months. You will not be able to do up a real buckle on a leather collar until the pup's mouthiness has passed. Trust me on that one!


----------

